# House flies in my FF culture? WHAT?



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Take a look at these pics... does it look like I have a few house fly pupae in my fruit fly culture? How the heck did that happen? I checked the container for cracks pr spaces... anything that could have let a house fly in and nothing!



















I just have one main question... WHAT THE HAY? :?


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep, sure looks like house fly (or some closely related species) pupae! Maybe there were eggs in your media?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Maybe... it it potato flake based and am using Run Jung's mix... it sits in an air tight tupperware cereal container before use... I have no clue.


----------



## rdooley79 (Apr 24, 2007)

weird, if the froggies will eat them then what the heck?! give it a try. I have trapped small flying insects in my vivs before and they magically disapear and my frogs are getting BIG! Has anyone ever tried a house fly?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, and some frogs really enjoy them, but they are WAY too big for intermedius! They are great for feeding larger frogs (that also like larger food items in general) like the larger phyllobates, epiedobates, cryptophyllobates, and mantellas.

Dendrobates in general, even the larger species, like smaller food items... so even with a bicolor the same size of an azureus, the azurues wants hydei at largest, while the bicolor wants hydei at smallest :roll:


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I did realize they would be too big for my intermedius.

But I am curious to see what type of fly it really is. Since there were only a few maggots and pupae in that batch it dissected the culture. I collected all the maggots and pupae of that particular size and placed them in a separate culture. About 6 of the pupae are already turning blackish... so looks to be only a few days until they emerge.

I hope to have more info on these renegade flies in my culture by next week or so... still think it weird though.


----------

